# Today on RO - Monday



## TinysMom (May 18, 2009)

TRYING AGAIN.....I worked on this for 45 minutes this morning and my computer glitched and I lost everything....:cry1::cry1::cry1:

[align=center]







*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:*

_*CrazyMike40
Johnna






*Don't forget to enter Caption Contest #35

Someone is looking for a video of Singing Bunnies!

Ivory has posted pics of Erik & Sophia

We have a NEW HOLLAND LOP on the forum!

Corky is FAMOUS!

Do you have a Cage Cam?







Some good resources to check out:

What we like to see in an infirmary post so we can help you!

Is it an emergency?

An index to our library of health topics!







Our current contest - Hop Into Spring

Help us with categories for June's Contest - Senior Superlatives






NEW BABIES:

Baby Mini Rexes

More Baby Mini Rexes

Baby Dutch
_[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]_



_[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]_I have a new game for y'all - NAME THE BLOG!_[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]_I'm going to share about 5 different blogs - name ALL FIVE if you can. (If I feature your blog - don't give away that it is yours unless you're guessing all five blogs)._[/align][align=center]
[/align]
_Who got their toes cleaned in the bathtub after playing outside?_
_Who posted pictures of their "ten kids" that are doing well?_
_Who went to a bunny spa day and enjoyed a massage?_
_Who is interested in showing New Zealands in the future - along with Flemish Giants?_
_Who has a mini zoo - including a Russian hamster and a Chinese Water Dragon? (HINT - we need pictures soon!)_
Don't worry - if your blog isn't featured this week - each week I'll be featuring different blogs.


[align=center]






*Know how you feel when your rabbit does something nice - maybe they groom you or approach you for pets? (Or imagine how you'll feel if that happens?)

Sometimes - it takes so little to make someone happy.....so take some time this week and make someone YOU know happy. It might be by sharing a smile...or a joke...or a hug...or just asking how they're doing.

Who knows - it may even make you happy too!

If nothing else - if you smile at folks - they'll wonder WHAT IN THE WORLD you're up to!

See ya next week....
*[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2009)

Great Job!!!!!
I LOVE your news!!!



x


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2009)

Reading your news was so enjoyable, Peg. Thanks for being our Monday reporter!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Reading your news was so enjoyable, Peg. Thanks for being our Monday reporter!



:yeahthat:

Awesome news!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

Great closing thoughts, Peg!
I love the new game too!


----------



## BSAR (May 19, 2009)

Great job! Thanks for adding my baby buns in too!


----------

